# Sundown SAX-200.4



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Well I asked and asked for someone to make something like this... and Jacob delivered. Here's the manufacture ratings and test data:

Official Ratings off *SAX-200.4* :

200x4 at 4 ohms 
300x4 at 2 ohms 
400x4 at 1 ohm
600x2 at 4 ohms 
800x2 at 2 ohms 

_Actual tested - factory supplied figures :

210x4 at 4 ohms
350x4 at 2 ohms
465x4 at 1 ohm
665x2 at 4 ohms
925x2 at 2 ohms

_Those power ratings are absolutely on point. This amp does pretty much everything anyone can want from it. TONS of power, ability to run an active 2-way front stage no problem. 

I tried the amp on a variety of configurations, I used it to power my Dyn setup, on my subs bridged to each side and on a combo of the Dyns and the subs. The 1 ohm stability is excellent, allows me to power most configurations of subs I'll ever have, since I run IB.

When I had the subs and the Dyn's powered off the amp, the subs needed very little gain to get moving. I had them getting 200x2 rms previously, and with the Sundown it's more than evident that they are getting FAR more power even in stereo mode. It really feels like even the tested specs on the amp are underrated. 

The Dyn's sounded magnificent on this amp. I had them running off a few different amps in the past, and this one pushed them just as well and sounded just as good as any other I've ran on them. Music sounded on point and detailed with enormous power reserves, again I had the gains down low on the Dyn's as well as the amp was putting out a ton of power.

Build quality: 9/10
Functionality: 9/10
Sound Quality: 9/10
Actual output power: 10/10
Ease of setting/using: 10/10
Total: 47/50


----------



## Kmanian (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice. Did you measure distortion at 2 and 1 ohm per ch? Was there a notable audible difference?


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Kmanian said:


> very nice. Did you measure distortion at 2 and 1 ohm per ch? Was there a notable audible difference?


To my ear, I noticed no difference in distortion between 1 ohm, and 2 ohm configurations, nor bridged. It sounded good pretty much no matter what I threw at it.


----------



## Kmanian (Apr 8, 2008)

nismos14 said:


> To my ear, I noticed no difference in distortion between 1 ohm, and 2 ohm configurations, nor bridged. It sounded good pretty much no matter what I threw at it.


coming from you, I consider that to be impressive

thanks


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

I was really impressed by this amp, no doubt about it.


----------



## bikerider (Dec 28, 2008)

Parag - what are the dimensions on that bad boy? I checked Sundown's site but it is not listed on there.

Edit - Nevermind, just saw it on your fs thread.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey bud, here's my FS thread, http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/96301-sundown-sax-200-4-$550-shipped.html the dims are listed in here right under specs:


Dimensions are about 30.75 x 9 x 2

Those are my measurements.


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

May I ask why you're selling this amp? Downsizing or going another route?
This looks to be a nice option from Sundown for someone looking for a large AB class sub amp.


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Downsizing, I just don't need all the power right now, and I don't know if I'd be able to use it on a long term basis since it puts a hurting on my mounting location (behind rear seats).


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

That thing is a beast! Very cool of Jacob to build an amp like that since I feel high output 4 channels are very scarce these days. Well, amps of good quality and high output that is. Well done Sundown!!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Boostedrex said:


> That thing is a beast! Very cool of Jacob to build an amp like that since I feel high output 4 channels are very scarce these days. Well, amps of good quality and high output that is. Well done Sundown!!


Agreed, which is why I had to have one lol!


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad you like it


----------

